# 1949 Arnold Schwinn ACE



## 1959firearrow (Oct 4, 2012)

I recently bought this off the second owner, I put on the tires,front rim,seat,chainguard,fenders(from a 1938 girls colson), and pedals. I put it back as close to original as I could with the parts I had laying around. The fork was an add on and is red with a working lock and key(but the damn key won't come out!), the rear rack is also not original, the grips are hunt wilde not schwinn chubby grips, pretty sure handle bars are not be original either,and lastly the original kick stand was cut or broken from the frame and a bolt on replaced it. Thought you guys might like to see it. Its a total frankenstien right now but thats what drew me to it.  Ill post the serial number soon.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice find man! id try and fix the springer and find the truss bars that go with it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 4, 2012)

*Nice!!!*

I love them cantilever b6 models.... You gonna be trying to find parts for it or leaving it as is?? I have a few you might be interested in ....let me know  at sj_biker@hotmail.com


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 4, 2012)

*Key lock*

The key is onlysupposed to come out when the wheel is in
locked position and keyway in five o'clock-11:00 position.
If it doesn't,i can repair it.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## 1959firearrow (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll have to try that! Thanks I've never had one(or thought I could afford one).


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 4, 2012)

youll need to turn the bars to the right and when you find the right angle turn the key slowly.....until it gives and turn the key ...once the key turns slowly wiggle the key out....the bars should be locked in place....only way the key will come out is when it is locked...to unlock....put the key back in and turn back to where it was and by this the time the bars should turn freely....the key will not fall out when it is in unlocked position,,,,,really cool feature


----------

